# Movie Mania!



## Marrow Man (May 20, 2009)

I'd never seen the rapture movie _A Thief in the Night_ (1972). Now it's available online here.

How bad is it? Well, let's just say it gives _Plan 9 from Outer Space_ a run for its money. The theme song alone is enough...


----------



## Marrow Man (May 20, 2009)

After watching that movie, I have concluded that life for those on earth after the "rapture" depicted in the film will be a bummer, but otherwise not so bad.


----------



## Theognome (May 20, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> After watching that movie, I have concluded that life for those on earth after the "rapture" depicted in the film will be a bummer, but otherwise not so bad.



Piffle. You want a truly pathetic post-apocalyptic movie, go watch 'A Boy and His Dog'.

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (May 20, 2009)

Apparently, the forces for darkness in this town had untimely budget constraints and were limited to one van, one helicopter, and four foot soldiers.


----------

